# Icy hot



## Denis Pagé (Jan 17, 2009)

As Geoff was naging with his 33&#73';F and I have -44.3&#73';C down the river...



Brad Snyder said:


> That's 83 x 1.8 = 149.4 degrees F , from about -47F to about 1'3F. For those of us who still speak Fahrenheit in the US.



For now, I am still using my small winter shoes _(just thicker than running shoes and not taller)_. Just thinking about going in the wardrobe to find by -1''&#73';C certified boots. I normally use them only for going on the mountaintops...  

If just going in and out to cut wood in the barn, I keep the runnig shoes to avoid the hassle of the change. 8) At 28&#73';C, I hide in the basement... or in the pool.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 18, 2009)

Denis - that was 33 degrees Celsius!!
Just kit out in Icebreaker gear....:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sid-EOS (Jan 18, 2009)

Kiwigeoff said:


> Just kit out in Icebreaker gear....:lol::lol::lol::lol:




I resemble that remark!

Mr. toasty


----------

